# Are succulents toxic to rats?



## rats-in-aulis (Jun 9, 2016)

One of my girls outsmarted me and managed to get out of the safe area. She found my succulent pots and decided to give it a try. I caught her almost immediately, but almost. 

She ingested a very small bit, like half the size of a pea. Is she in danger? Should I do something?


----------



## Loopy_rats (Sep 17, 2015)

My rats have done the same thing before, I'm not 100% sure they are not toxic however my rattie was fine afterward.


----------



## rats-in-aulis (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, thanks for answering so fast! It makes me more at ease to know that.


----------

